

IOS7 throws an error for fake power cables - alecsmart1
http://imgur.com/imip1tQ

======
jgeorge
There's a small chip in real lightning cables, which possibly includes some
authentication information. Cloned lightning cables may be identified by this
chip not reporting a serial number properly, I don't know for sure.[1]

If they didn't allow charging with non-Apple cables the hue and cry would be
deafening. The warning is there to cover themselves in cases like that lady
who was electrocuted by a 3rd party charger.[2]

[1] [http://www.cultofmac.com/196148/the-security-chip-inside-
app...](http://www.cultofmac.com/196148/the-security-chip-inside-apples-
lightning-cable-isnt-even-as-sophisticated-as-those-found-inside-printer-
cartridges/)

[2] [http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1283818/woman-
electro...](http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1283818/woman-electrocuted-
while-answering-iphone-may-have-been-using-fake?page=all)

------
alecsmart1
Am curious how they find this out? Am happy they don't disable charging
altogether and instead only display a warning.

